# "Tasseled Fling" - Creativity Encouraged !



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I wrote this pattern for a fun and easy accessory that can be utilized in many different ways, depending on the creative choices made. It can be made in any yarn, with any needle size of your choice. It can be a neck wrap, scarf, or shawl. Worked in garter stitch, it is less deep, but still has wingspan. Fine yarn on large needles will produce a very open, drapey effect. Thicker yarn can produce a large shawl. The tassels are optional, but give weight and "swing" to the points. Be creative, have fun, make it your own !!   


 Tasseled "Fling"

Create "tab" : Cast on 3 sts.   Knit 14 rows

Pick up 7 sts along edge of tab and 3 sts along cast on edge.
(13 sts total on needle)  Then turn.

Set up row:  ( wrong side)  K3, YO, P2, place marker, P3, place marker, P2, YO, K3.

All right side rows =
    K3, YO, Knit to marker, slip marker, YO, Knit to next marker, YO, slip
    marker, Knit to last 3sts, YO, K 3.

Next Row ( and ALL wrong side rows) =
     K3, YO, Purl to last 3sts, YO, K3 (slipping both markers).

Please note: You are working YO increases next to the 3 garter stitch edge stitches on EVERY ROW !

Repeat these last two rows until one inch less than desired wingspan.
Then work 1 " in garter or seed stitch, still maintaining increases, and bind off LOOSELY .

Make two 3" tassels with 25 wraps around card and sew to ends.

*For a garter stitch version: Knit ALL right and wrong side rows.
This will produce a less deep piece, but maintain the wingspan.

*Another end finish: (YO, K 2tog)> across, knit one row, then bind off on next row.

*Alternate increases: Instead of YOs next to markers, knit under thread between sts of previous row to create smaller holes, OR work lifted increases.( Still use YOs next to garter stitch edge bands.)


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

All very nice. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! I have bookmarked for a snowy day this Winter. Of course, I may not be able to wait that long! :thumbup:


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

That's great. I love the tassels.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I love it. It looks smart and cuddly too. Must do. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I bookmarked it as well and appreciated the variety you showed. A nice fashion accessory, for sure! Thanks for your generosity in sharing.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness ! I was just looking on you tube for the best way to make neat tassels, thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Eric....have some mink yarn that was just waiting for this design!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you! I love the idea/look of a shawl without the point. With this pattern, there are endless possibilities!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is a lovely shawl. What size needles.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it and will be trying this, thank you!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love this, added to my to do list. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for this.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for this pattern. I love it. I would also appreciate a link to your sock pattern which is so often mentioned here on KP.

granalou


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. Simple shawl that with different yarn variations looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Sockittome!!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the pattern! Great job. I will bookmark it for later. Thank you!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Very creative! What a nice pattern thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for a great and versatile shawl pattern. Makes the creative juices flow, for sure. On my bookmarked to-do list. Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.
Hannet


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked with a smile! Thanks.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

The tassels look great. I'm saving this one!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you...perfect size, garter stitch, great drape....great shape...I love it!!....
julie


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I've copied and printed your pattern and am going to knit it with some DK silk mix I have. I've got 5x 5ogm balls, so hopefully this will be enough. Thanks.


----------



## Esmee (Apr 29, 2013)

Great looking scarves. I'm thinking Christmas gifts after I make one for myself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! I love this idea and have printed it out. Any idea of approximately how much yarn it takes in whatever kind of yarn? I'd hate to get in the middle and run out! Thanks and thanks so much for posting this! Happpy Needling. jberg


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Great scarf, and a nice change from all those center-spine triangles. Can you share approximate yardage of yarn you used, please?


----------



## Terri-va (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks so much for a wonderful pattern!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice. I would like to know yardage, as well. Thanks.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

An interesting piece. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Me too...



mmccamant said:


> Great scarf, and a nice change from all those center-spine triangles. Can you share approximate yardage of yarn you used, please?


----------



## KnitKnight (Aug 2, 2012)

It's on my list as well. Lovely shape. Elegant design. Thank you for sharing. And for all the great picture/ideas!


----------



## Angora (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, I love, love, love the mink, grey scarf!! My old brain is having a hard time with understanding the "pick up and cast on" and how the scarf narrows. I didn't notice any decreases. Really want to use this pattern. Very pretty. Thanks!!


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

so, were is the "tab" that you create first? Is it at center neck? Are the rows worked continuous side to side (width of shawl? 

Sorry, I haven't been knitting long enough to "see" the pattern shaping just from looking at directions. I can generally do that with crochet, so I know it will come with time and experience.

Kate


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

KnitKnight said:


> It's on my list as well. Lovely shape. Elegant design. Thank you for sharing. And for all the great picture/ideas!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Expresses exactly what I want to say also. This going to be fun project that I will enjoy wearing. The pictures/ideas show a non-shawl person what is possible. Thanks Sockit2me!! Carlene


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you I love it will be making it soon


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jberg said:


> Good morning! I love this idea and have printed it out. Any idea of approximately how much yarn it takes in whatever kind of yarn? I'd hate to get in the middle and run out! Thanks and thanks so much for posting this! Happpy Needling. jberg


The yarn, needle size, and stitch (garter or stockinette) are totally up to each individual knitter. Once the two row pattern is started, the piece just organically grows.....so the size is determined by how much yarn you have or how long you want to keep knitting!! Thin yarn and large needle will produce a light, open effect. A limited amount of yarn will produce a kerchief or neck wrap. A large amount of heavier yarn can produce a full shawl. Pattern stitches or lace can be worked within the three wedge shapes as the work grows. This is a very simple "concept" pattern that can produce many variations. I wrote it as stockinette stitch, but the next one I made was garter
stitch...I like both versions...I also changed the internal YO increases to lifted
thread increases ...maybe next time I will try another increase. Once you try this and understand the concept, it is fun and easy to "tweak" it in many creative ways.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

katel70 said:


> so, were is the "tab" that you create first? Is it at center neck? Are the rows worked continuous side to side (width of shawl?
> 
> Sorry, I haven't been knitting long enough to "see" the pattern shaping just from looking at directions. I can generally do that with crochet, so I know it will come with time and experience.
> 
> Kate


Kate: The "tab" is at the center back and the rows do create the wingspan and depth of the piece. This tab start is a fairly standard shawl beginning now, you should check Google and Youtube for some tab help.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh! Oh!!! Can I start this tonight? The heck with cleaning and laundry. Thanks for posting more info. I'm gonna hit my stash later today. Thanks again. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Now this is great! I really like it! I want to start it now but I have to put it on my "To-Do" list and finish the kids mittens. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

katel70 said:


> so, were is the "tab" that you create first?


That should have been "WHERE"... can't type this morn!


----------



## janethugg (Aug 31, 2013)

Hurray! A way to use up some of my stash of handspun. Any info on approx. yardage needed?


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Kate: The "tab" is at the center back and the rows do create the wingspan and depth of the piece. This tab start is a fairly standard shawl beginning now, you should check Google and Youtube for some tab help.


While you're constructing it, the tab can tend to look like a mess, but it does make a nice neat neckline start to a shawl. Since it's just a few stitches at the beginning, it can be worth doing over to make it uniform.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

I love this. What a versatile pattern.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Great, versatile pattern! Thanks so much for sharing...We're so lucky to have you on this forum  Lynn


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern! I have been wishing for a simple pattern to make it "my own" and be able to vary the stitches, length, yarn etc. I haven't tried to do this before, so I'm looking forward to using this. So glad you are here on KP! Thanks again!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

nice to know and very useful. Thanks so much for this creative thread. Beautiful work.



sockit2me said:


> The yarn, needle size, and stitch (garter or stockinette) are totally up to each individual knitter. Once the two row pattern is started, the piece just organically grows.....so the size is determined by how much yarn you have or how long you want to keep knitting!! Thin yarn and large needle will produce a light, open effect. A limited amount of yarn will produce a kerchief or neck wrap. A large amount of heavier yarn can produce a full shawl. Pattern stitches or lace can be worked within the three wedge shapes as the work grows. This is a very simple "concept" pattern that can produce many variations. I wrote it as stockinette stitch, but the next one I made was garter
> stitch...I like both versions...I also changed the internal YO increases to lifted
> thread increases ...maybe next time I will try another increase. Once you try this and understand the concept, it is fun and easy to "tweak" it in many creative ways.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All are beautiful, you have a great talent! Thank you.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing...I can not wait to make it!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

The only "difficult" part of this pattern may be the starting "tab".
For those who are not familiar with this technique I am posting some photos on how it is done.
Photo A: 14 rows of garter st have been knit and the other needle is now threaded through the 7 "bumps" along the top edge.

Photo B:You knit through the BACK of the 7 sts on the left hand needle.
Here the right needle is into the back of the 5th st, ready to be knit.

Photo C: The top 7sts have been knit and now the left needle has been threaded through 3 sts along the cast on edge, ready to be knit, also through the back.

Photo D: All 13 sts are now on the needle, ready to turn and start the wrong side set-up row.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Sockit2me! That's the best explanation I've seen for that. Maybe my next attempt will look like I know what I'm doing. Your pattern is just perfect for those of us who do not like the triangular shaped shawls, and giving us permission to be creative!!! It's a sigh of relief you're hearing! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a great picture tutorial! I've used this before on other shawls but I'm sure your step-by-step photos will really help out those who are having trouble with this. You are very kind! Thanks for posting. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern, I love your creativity and design! Revan


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG! I love it!  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely pattern! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the tutorial it will be very helpful


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Eric it is just gorgeous in all the yarns.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Thank you, love that you showed pictures of several different yarna


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for this pattern - I love it and have the yarn to start it tonight. Platinum


----------



## Angora (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks sock it to me. I stayed up last night and worked with bare needles and "ran thru all the plays" (like football). Pen and play book. I think my old brain has finally wrapped around this pattern. You are so good at explaining details. I thank you so much. Would love to have some more of your ideas/patterns. This is "Old Angora41 signing off. Game face on ready to knit!!!!!


----------



## Angora (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks sock it to me. I stayed up last night and worked with bare needles and "ran thru all the plays" (like football). Pen and play book. I think my old brain has finally wrapped around this pattern. You are so good at explaining details. I thank you so much. Would love to have some more of your ideas/patterns. This is "Old Angora41 signing off. Game face on ready to knit!!!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful shawl/scarf pattern. It is going on my "to do" list after I make my first pair of socks from the pattern you provided for those!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it and can't wait to try it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Great design Eric. Thanks for sharing. So many possibilities, so little time. But it's bookmarked and I can picture it in numerous incarnations.
Ellie


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

What a wonderful pattern! Thank you for your generosity in sharing it so clearly and for encouraging us to be creative with it.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Love the Mimi with mink yarn! Yummy!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

OOooooo. It's lovely. Thanks so much for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love this shawl. I hate the point in the back. Love it!


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks great. I plan to make it. Thank you.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's my creation. I had 5 odd balls of Sublime tussah silk dk but didn't want to do stripes, so I used two strands together on 6.5 mm needles and tried to create an ombre effect. It only took a couple of evenings and I learnt 2 new skills -joining with the magic knot, when I was 3/4 of the way along a very long row and didn't want to tink back-and making a tassel.
It sits nicely on my shoulders when I am knitting, but I will probably wear it bandana style when I go out. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

hallsyh: BEAUTIFUL !! I really like your version and am happy it was a learning experience. The colors and soft drape are perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely! Smart creative use of stash with a beautiful result.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done! Great use of your yarn. I love blending yarns together for a one of a kind look. Beautiful!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. Love your colors.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is really pretty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful! love the mixed colors.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely adaptation. What size needles did you use?
Ellie


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with everyone, hallsyh, your creation is perfect! Wonderful colors and soft drape. Very inspiring.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree also its beautiful


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I used two strands of DK (8ply here) and 6.5mm needles.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you. The puppy in your avatar is adorable. Is it yours?
Ellie


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Coco the Springer spaniel -my son got him as soon as he moved into his own home. We have never been a doggy family, but he has very quickly become part of the family and visits several times a week. This photo was taken when he first arrived -he is now almost 5 months and about twice this size!
My daughter - a teacher, who is fairly strict with her class and has always been uncomfortable around dogs, is so soft with him its unreal! He is so quick and willing to learn but pretty mischievious when your back is turned. Adorable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have started the shawl on long straight size 10 needles. Am I going to have to change to circles?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have started the shawl on long straight size 10 needles. Am I going to have to change to circles?


Yes, you probably will have to use a circular needle if you want a good sized shawl....at least 24" or 31".


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Yes, you probably will have to use a circular needle if you want a good sized shawl....at least 24" or 31".


Thanks Eric.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It will go in my cue. Love it.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

What a versatile shawl--I mean "Tassled Fling" you have shared with us. It has so many different looks and yet the pattern is simple. Thanks a bunch, Eric. You're a dear. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

very nice work!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

You've done it again, Eric. looks so easy, too.(Love the tassel idea).
I don't have time right now, too many other things on the go, but I will bookmark it.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

This looks wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Yes, you probably will have to use a circular needle if you want a good sized shawl....at least 24" or 31".


That's the wingspan you're citing, right? what is your typical depth for other than garter stitch? Nice pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Can someone give me approximate dimensions for this piece? I'm asking specifically about the measurement from the back of the neck to the hem. Thanks very much.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Can someone give me approximate dimensions for this piece? I'm asking specifically about the measurement from the back of the neck to the hem. Thanks very much.


The dimensions for this pattern will vary with the choices of yarn, needle size, and choice of garter or stockinette stitch. However, unlike triangle shawls, the depth of the center back will always stay much shorter than the wingspan.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> The dimensions for this pattern will vary with the choices of yarn, needle size, and choice of garter or stockinette stitch. However, unlike triangle shawls, the depth of the center back will always stay much shorter than the wingspan.


I'm using a lace weight yarn and size 5 needles. I'm just not sure how big to make it. I think I will slip all the stitches onto a piece of waste yarn and try it on. That sounds reasonable right? This piece is the first of 8. Thanks so much fir this pattern!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> I'm using a lace weight yarn and size 5 needles. I'm just not sure how big to make it. I think I will slip all the stitches onto a piece of waste yarn and try it on. That sounds reasonable right? This piece is the first of 8. Thanks so much fir this pattern!


Sounds like a very good plan. ( You could use a larger needle for a lacier look and to "speed" things up. ) You will easily be able to see how the sizing progresses and determine the look that you want. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing- think Im gonna have to try this!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

A major problem in converting this pattern to machine knit is the number of stitches required; machine knitting beds just aren't wide enough to take the number of stitches.

I would be inclined to do something like this shawl from Bond America, adding those lovely tassels to the ends.
http://www.bond-america.com/projects/usm_proj/usm_friend_shawl.html

You can scale it up depending on the gauge of your knitting machine, make it with a lace pattern, punch lace or thread lace, and I am sure it would be beautiful.
Val


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

My tasseled fling is finally finished! Never again will I make a scarf with only one strand of lace weight yarn!!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Bem.... Your fling looks perfect on you! The finer weight yarn made a soft, lovely, flattering neck wrap....good job, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Same here!!



Lynnhelen said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I have bookmarked for a snowy day this Winter. Of course, I may not be able to wait that long! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I missed this when it was first posted. Came across it now, and have saved the pattern and photos. Soon, I want to make this.

Thank you, Eric, for writing it up and so clearly illustrating and explaining it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

The grey one is my very favorite, but they are all beautiful! Lovely.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> I wrote this pattern for a fun and easy accessory that can be utilized in many different ways, depending on the creative choices made. It can be made in any yarn, with any needle size of your choice. It can be a neck wrap, scarf, or shawl. Worked in garter stitch, it is less deep, but still has wingspan. Fine yarn on large needles will produce a very open, drapey effect. Thicker yarn can produce a large shawl. The tassels are optional, but give weight and "swing" to the points. Be creative, have fun, make it your own !!
> 
> Tasseled "Fling"
> 
> ...


These are super. Am down loading this pattern. I think I am going to start with this size garment. Looks really modern too. I could see myself wearing those with pants and long sleeve teeshirts. Do you sell these at all and if so, where? Thanks


----------



## chickenmissie (Mar 11, 2017)

I love this!! It would be a great piece for gift giving. You've created an endless possibility. Thank you so much for sharing! I have bookmarked this one.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for giving us this pattern, and all the possibilities. Looks like it could be done any size any yarn! Love the versatility. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Really lovely thank you for sharing I am going to attempt to make it on a knitting machine will study your pattern closely - also would like your sock pattern too if you would be so kind, this shawl has so many possibilities. Cara


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

cara said:


> Really lovely thank you for sharing I am going to attempt to make it on a knitting machine will study your pattern closely - also would like your sock pattern too if you would be so kind, this shawl has so many possibilities. Cara


Here is my pattern tutorial for knitting socks on 12" circular needle:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful have bookmarked for future reference ☺


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I really love what you can do. I have downloaded so many of your patterns/creations and enjoy making them. Looks like I will have to put this on my Christmas gift list to make. thank you again.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like this pattern, without the pointed bottom. Thanks for all the information!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh! So very pretty! I don't know which I like best! Each is beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Your work is always impeccable.☺


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Lovely "Fling" and it looks great on you.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

More 'flings' that I have made for Christmas presents are shown here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222225-1.html


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are all beautiful thank you for sharing your creations. I bookmark it hope one day I will try to knit it.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I like this! You just gave me an idea for a present for a special lady! :sm02: Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------

